# hurt my 1100 today



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

front end dropped suddenly good thing it has mounted jack. wasn't a big fix just broke center of rim out. robbed a rim and tire from another tractor and was on my way again


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

thts one good thing with rubber tire machine with loader bear you get flat or prob on front u can jack it up:driving: :elephant: :driving:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Man, looks like you really got jammed up there --- What happened and what were you doing at the time of this accident?

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Wonder what caused the center of the rim to bust out?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Wonder what caused the center of the rim to bust out? *


Ya what happand?? Just age, and a little hard use? Should all us with old tractors be concerned? 

Bet I have and idea what happand though. I have had it happan on my little GT's. Plowing the snow, trying to turn a bit, and the front end slides a little, crank the wheel a little more then WHOMP!! hit a bump, or rut and YANKS the wheel out of your hand! Bent a tie rod that way once. Am I close???


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

you got it paul. the 1100 turns to short for its own good i have a pile of 18"rims with the center tore out. its a good thing they are a fairly common rim


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Thanks*

I like that you took some time to take a picture for the group.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *you got it paul. the 1100 turns to short for its own good i have a pile of 18"rims with the center tore out. its a good thing they are a fairly common rim *


I wonder if there is any way to reinforce the rim? Could you weld a plate on each side to strengthen it? Probably not cost effective if they're in plentiful supply.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:what101: 

I think that it is better for a cheap rim to give away first than for a tie-rod or spindle to break or bend under stress. I would not reenforce the rim for that reason.:cheers:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree it has to be stresses applied to the wheel in turns etc. My son tore up two wheels and cracked a third one on my old 180 JD in two summers. He used to use it to cut the neighbors grass and make a few bucks. He was to cut it once a week weather it needed it or not. In the front yard was a pretty steep bank running lengthwise of her lot, and 99% of the cutting was done with the chute directing it up to the top and on to the dirt road. It was always the left front wheel that would tear the innards out right where the bearing housing was welded into the wheel assembly. After he quit mowing her yard no more wheels got tore up.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

actually spike it was the wife came and took the picture. she said it was to use the next ttime she broke something so she could remind that i break things to


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *actually spike it was the wife came and took the picture. she said it was to use the next ttime she broke something so she could remind that i break things to *


Ya but you did not brake anything............ The tractor did.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

funny thats exactly what i told her. she was not impreessed by my logic


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Never*

Funny how that works. The women aren't usually impressed with our logic.:dazed:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *actually spike it was the wife came and took the picture. she said it was to use the next ttime she broke something so she could remind that i break things to *



:lmao: That sounds like my wife, Bear! I like to razz her a little bit, so she tands to save up my mis-haps to remind me I'm not perfect either!:lmao: :cowboy:


----------



## JohnnyMar (Jan 28, 2009)

*1100 rim*

I had same problem with my 1100 with WL-42 Wesendorf loader. Move alot of 1800# bales of hay. I took the rear wheel bearings and hubs off a MF750 combine and put them on the 1100. same axle size. This gives you an 8 bolt rim instead of 6. Also adjusted the tow in as it was off.


----------

